# Swamp People Show



## Quickhorse (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone see R.J. and Jay Paul go after the guys that were stealing their gators?? Cutting the lines? More made up drama for TV like axmen but it was definitely amusing . . . I was hoping to see the champion arm wrestler fight someone! 

He said, " if i catch them I'll beat their *ss and sink their boat!" lol


----------



## Big_Al (Apr 29, 2011)

It didn't seem like they were all that anxious to go after them once they spotted them and they gave up fairly easy. I got a kick out of the 2 swamp brothers, ones with the long beards. They were a little different than most of the folks on the show.


----------



## Quickhorse (Apr 29, 2011)

Big_Al said:


> It didn't seem like they were all that anxious to go after them once they spotted them and they gave up fairly easy. I got a kick out of the 2 swamp brothers, ones with the long beards. They were a little different than most of the folks on the show.



I agree . . . those guys were the real deal.


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 29, 2011)

Agreed the 2 guys with the beards where funny.


----------



## WadePatton (May 2, 2011)

they didn't "go after" shiit. i've spent a lot of time on the water at night, it's real easy to move up on someone else when they've got their motor running and are using lights...

but maybe not so easy with a freaking camera crew in tow...

speaking of "made up" i don't put it past any of these t.v. guys to cutting a line or stirring the pot with bs like that. that goldrush stupidity about broke me of "outdoors reality tv".


----------



## Quickhorse (May 3, 2011)

WadePatton said:


> they didn't "go after" shiit. i've spent a lot of time on the water at night, it's real easy to move up on someone else when they've got their motor running and are using lights...
> 
> but maybe not so easy with a freaking camera crew in tow...
> 
> speaking of "made up" i don't put it past any of these t.v. guys to cutting a line or stirring the pot with bs like that. that goldrush stupidity about broke me of "outdoors reality tv".



I was thinking the same thing . . . plus if you know you are going out at night doing that type of thing you would think that they would've had an eighty lb thrust trolling motor or something and knocked out the lights until closer . . . 

All for TV . . . like a big soap opera! Gay!


----------



## TN_WOOD (May 4, 2011)

Quickhorse said:


> I was thinking the same thing . . . plus if you know you are going out at night doing that type of thing you would think that they would've had an eighty lb thrust trolling motor or something and knocked out the lights until closer . . .
> 
> All for TV . . . like a big soap opera! Gay!


 
Fo sho!

That bit was bogus.


----------



## bobsreturn (Jun 19, 2011)

we are to get swamp people this week in australia , sounds on par with axe men wich stopped a couple of months ago. a lot of put up locally known as bs****:taped: THATS A STRINE local version of english meaning not true !!!!But you got to watch them really enjoyed swamp loggers on axe men . cant swim around here , the crocs are big and hungry . cheers Bob


----------



## WadePatton (Jun 19, 2011)

Swamp People has gotten entirely stupid.

Hunting bigfoot/sasquatch/seamonkeys! and WTF the Brothers are doing on there I don't know...but I did learn how to clean and prepare gar. I'll smoke mine. Already smoked some freshwater drum and found it very fine.

shoot shoot shoot getcho gun shoot him elizabeff shoot!!!

SHUT UP TROY!

first of all she knows what she's doing and secondly you shouldn't piss off an armed female. i just change the channel when Troy starts his "shoot de 'gator!!!" dance.

yes, i've always understood crocs to be more aggressive than 'gators. enjoy the show if you can.


----------



## Lonadovinic (Mar 7, 2015)

didn't seem like they were all that anxious to go after them once they spotted them and they gave up fairly easy.


----------

